# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How to split CO2 from one pressurised CO2 system to a few tanks?



## mtchye (Feb 1, 2003)

Well the topic pretty much says it all... Whats the best way to do this? Thanks and congrats on the new forums!


----------



## mtchye (Feb 1, 2003)

Well the topic pretty much says it all... Whats the best way to do this? Thanks and congrats on the new forums!


----------



## farm41 (Feb 1, 2003)

I just use a tee with 2 needle valves. If you have more than 2 tanks you could use 2 tees and get 3 needle valves or if you can find it, a cross and 3 needle valves. For more tanks than 3, a manifold would be best. Robert has them for sale at the store.

Matt
If you're not making any mistakes, you're not doing anything


----------



## mtchye (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Farm, 

Thanks for the reply. I'm interested in this manifold idea, but am in Australia so ordering it may be a bit difficult. 

Also using individual needle valves for each tank would start costing alot...

I take it you couldnt just use one of those air valves for aquarium air pumps...


Any other alternatives?


----------



## farm41 (Feb 1, 2003)

No you can't use those valves, it has to be a needle valve that you can depend on, and have very fine adjustment. I'm sure there is something in Australia that you can use.

Matt
If you're not making any mistakes, you're not doing anything


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

AquaBotanic offers an awesome manifold. I *love* mine.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Contact the Clippard distributor in Australia

SMC Pneumatics PTY. LTD.
Castle Hill
NSW
2154
Phone number 61239548222

You want to get as many MNV-4 needle valves as you do tanks. They run $10 each here in the US, complete and ready to go. You want to get a manifold with more holes than you have tanks. You want to get plugs for the extra holes, and you need the fittings to fit the manifold to your regulator, the fittings, if needed to fit the needle valves to the manifold and hose barbs for the needle valves. It's about as cheap as a way as you can get. You must have a needle valve for each tank. And you will need a reactor of some kind for each tank.

Semper Fi


----------



## imported_Rufus (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow Rex, I think that's the first time I've seen a non-Aussie solve a problem with an Australian address! Great job BTW and thanks, I've been looking for suppliers for a while - I guess just not hard enuf









BTW - Greets mtchye!


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

were would oyu get one of these manifolds in canada and how much woudl they be?


----------



## mtchye (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Rex!

Thanks for the info! I shall chase them up to see if there is a local supplier or if they will mail me the goods... Do you know if I can get the manifold from them also?

Hi Rufus: Nice to see another aussie planted tank enthusiast.. me being in WA there arent many of us around lol







Now if only you could get me the elusive glossostigma!









Also I have gotten some different species of riccia which is dark green, grows slowly, and sinks naturally! It looks quite good but is a bit demanding.. I am slowly growing it out to share!









Thanks again for all the help guys!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

They should be able to mail them to you. I know here in the US distributors can mail product in their region but not out of it. And since there is only one distributor down under......

They have several manifold designs depending on how much you want to spend. You can download their .pdf catalog from www.clippard.com, it's only 64 megs or so









Here are some model numbers for you

BFC
BFC-2
BNV
BNM

But the one that I think would work best would be the 15481-4, to -12, the -# is how many needle valves it will hold. Just use their plugs to fill the holes you don't use.

Semper Fi


----------

